# So Excited!!



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

So this week Stone got me a few new additions to our tanks. Despite him not really liking snails at ALL, he ordered me some more assassin snails (trying to get them to breed so we can sell them) some mini yellow rabbit snails and a Surprise Orange Poso Rabbit snail!! They will be here tomorrow and I am so excited!! I hope I can keep them all alive and happy. Ideally I want to breed the mini rabbits and be able to sell the babies.




















He also picked me up 2 African Dwarf Frogs and they are an instant hit! So cute and the best addition yet to our tanks.


----------



## ellewar (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, those look really cool!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

That is a beautiful snail.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That's great! Congrats on all of the cool new additions!


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

COOL and AWESOME!


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Congrats! Wow, that snail is yellow! I love their little trunk-nosed faces.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

They got here today safe and sound. Everyone is alive and roaming the tank. I put them all together for now as they like to hug and touch faces until they are comfortable in the new water. The teeny black snails are currently riding around on the orange poso, who I have name Ernie for now. That may change as i see what his personality is like.


----------

